# Multisession with Nero 6



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Can anyone tell me how copy data onto a disc, then at a later date copy more data onto the same disc.
When I have tried to do this I can't access the first lot of data.
I used to be able to do this in an older version of Nero without any problem but have not been able to work it out in Nero 6 OEM suite ver 6.6.0.14
Thanks for any help


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

I assume you burned the first and subsequent sets of data using the 'multisession' option without selecting 'finalise cd'?

Although Windows Explorer normally only shows the last track of a multisession CD, Nero 5 automatically installs a program called multi-mounter - I'm hoping this is also included with Nero 6.

To use multi-mounter:

Load the CD, right-click on the CD drive in Windows Explorer, choose Properties and then select the Volumes tab.

You should see all the tracks on the CD. Select the track you want and click OK.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Surreal2 said:


> I assume you burned the first and subsequent sets of data using the 'multisession' option without selecting 'finalise cd'?
> 
> Although Windows Explorer normally only shows the last track of a multisession CD, Nero 5 automatically installs a program called multi-mounter - I'm hoping this is also included with Nero 6.
> 
> ...


 I'm sure if Nero 6 has the same fuction as 5, but In Nero express if I want to add to a disc with data on it I get a message 
(The disc you have inserted is not empty, But the writing mode of your compilation is 'Start multisession or No multisession'. This will cause the information already on the disc to be inacessable via windows explorer. Should Nero proceed with writing to disc?)
As you can see from the message if i click yes all my orignal data disappears.
Many thanks for any help


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

bigbear said:


> I'm sure if Nero 6 has the same fuction as 5, but In Nero express if I want to add to a disc with data on it I get a message
> (The disc you have inserted is not empty, But the writing mode of your compilation is 'Start multisession or No multisession'. This will cause the information already on the disc to be inacessable via windows explorer. Should Nero proceed with writing to disc?)
> As you can see from the message if i click yes all my orignal data disappears.
> Many thanks for any help


Yes, as I said, data on a multi session disk will be inaccessible to Windows Explorer alone, but have you tried the steps I gave before (which bring multi-mounter's ability to see previous sessions into play)?

I tend to use Nero Burning Rom rather than Nero Express because it has more controls. I'm not sure if NE gives the option to choose multi session or not when you start the burn, but from the message you've received when trying to add data to a disk I'd guess that it does but that you chose 'single session' for the first burn.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

I have tried what you said but there appears to be no volumes tab in explorer and no program called multi-mounter. There is no option to change from multi-session or not, that I can find.
There is no burning rom in the suite I have, does this mean I will have to purchase more nero software?


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

No, you can't actually 'find' the multi mounter program, but if you have no Volumes tab in Explorer I'd guess you don't have it.

Was Nero pre-installed and do you have an installation disk for it? If you do have a disk (sometimes computer suppliers provide an 'applications' disk with various software rather than separate disks) it might be worth exploring what is on it as the next step.

If you don't then can you reinstall your previous version of Nero?

I'm not sure where to go next, other than to contact the computer supplier for advice. I'd hesitate to suggest you should buy more software until all help channels have been fully explored...I'll try and see if I can get this thread reviewed by a moderator for help. There may be freeware that might help.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Surreal2 said:


> No, you can't actually 'find' the multi mounter program, but if you have no Volumes tab in Explorer I'd guess you don't have it.
> 
> Was Nero pre-installed and do you have an installation disk for it? If you do have a disk (sometimes computer suppliers provide an 'applications' disk with various software rather than separate disks) it might be worth exploring what is on it as the next step.
> 
> ...


 I purchased Nero OEM Suite thinking it was the lastest all singing all dancing burning software, sadly not the case! unless some one out there can tell me different?
Thanks for your help anyway


----------



## kole phy (Jul 23, 2005)

i need help with nero burning a movie ...its 699mb and my cd-r is 700mb and it keeps saying not enough space for this compilation" and since its not enough space, i was wondering how do you burn a movie into two discs like cd1 and cd 2 .


----------



## kole phy (Jul 23, 2005)

oh yeah and i have nero 6.0.0.11 ultra and i cant seem to do it


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

bigbear said:


> I'm sure if Nero 6 has the same fuction as 5, but In Nero express if I want to add to a disc with data on it I get a message
> (The disc you have inserted is not empty, But the writing mode of your compilation is '*Start multisession or No multisession*'. This will cause the information already on the disc to be inacessable via windows explorer. Should Nero proceed with writing to disc?)
> As you can see from the message if i click yes all my orignal data disappears.
> Many thanks for any help


Is there no option to continue '*Continue Multisession Disc*'?


----------



## kole phy (Jul 23, 2005)

where can the mulitsession be found , its not at the video cd tab its only with the (cr-rom)iso tab.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

kole phy said:


> i need help with nero burning a movie ...its 699mb and my cd-r is 700mb and it keeps saying not enough space for this compilation" and since its not enough space, i was wondering how do you burn a movie into two discs like cd1 and cd 2 .


Get DVDShrink to shrink copy to disc

http://www.mrbass.org/dvdshrink/


----------



## kole phy (Jul 23, 2005)

i need to burn a movie that i downloaded off the internet and that dvdshrink software didnt work thanks anyway. i just want to know how to burn with multisession and where mulitisession is located in nero 6.0.0.11. and i need to burn a vcd but theres no multisession with it , its only when u want to burn a cd-rom(iso) then theres a multisession.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

kole phy said:


> i need to burn a movie that i downloaded off the internet and that dvdshrink software didnt work thanks anyway. i just want to know how to burn with multisession and where mulitisession is located in nero 6.0.0.11. and i need to burn a vcd but theres no multisession with it , its only when u want to burn a cd-rom(iso) then theres a multisession.


Your other thread was closed. We do not support illegal activities here so please do not post this question again or your account will be disabled.


----------

